# Importing a car into Cyprus



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

We've brought our car into Cyprus from outside of the EU. Do I need to have the MOT done before we have the car import paperwork completed or afterwards?

Many thanks,

Dave, Paphos


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

When we brought our's in we could not get an MOT until the car was registered here and had Cypriot plates. 

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Big-bad_dave said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've brought our car into Cyprus from outside of the EU. Do I need to have the MOT done before we have the car import paperwork completed or afterwards?
> 
> ...


I think that has changed Pete. When we brought our last year we had to do MOT before the registration and plates


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll have a look see at our local MOT centre on Monday!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I think that has changed Pete. When we brought our last year we had to do MOT before the registration and plates


That's interesting. What happens when you register the car and get new plates? Surely the MOT shows the wrong plate number?

Must be a more sensible way to do things as we went for about a year without MOT but had the advantage of UK plates which the police were less likely to stop.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> That's interesting. What happens when you register the car and get new plates? Surely the MOT shows the wrong plate number?
> 
> Must be a more sensible way to do things as we went for about a year without MOT but had the advantage of UK plates which the police were less likely to stop.
> 
> Pete


You are ofc right. Because I have a left hand drive car we had to do an extra inspection before registration. That is the one I confused it with. My mistake


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, it's all going to be in the hands of Gweny's Red Tape soon anyway!


----------



## Toenails (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Anders, 

I am planning to retire in Cyprus next year and will be importing my LHD Saab 93 convertible and some personal effects. I would appreciate and advice you could give.

Many thanks,
Tony (Toenails)


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Toenails said:


> Hi Anders,
> 
> I am planning to retire in Cyprus next year and will be importing my LHD Saab 93 convertible and some personal effects. I would appreciate and advice you could give.
> 
> ...


I cant help you because it comes from outside the EU. But Google can probably help you


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Tony,

We moved from Western Australia about 15 months ago and have only just had our car a 2007 Nissan Tiida imported into Cyprus in the last month - ordinarily it doesn't take as long for cars moving around the EEC. The people you need to speak to/email are Gwennys Red Tape - If you're retiring to Paphos although they are very helpful even if you're moving elsewhere in Cyprus - search on Google will find them easily enough......One or two things that happened when we left Perth might apply - firstly, I believe when you export a car from the UAE (Like Western Australia) you have to hand in your reg plates to the relevant authorities as you can't take the plates with you - it would be a good idea getting export plates and export paperwork before you leave because while your car is in Cyprus you will need/want to drive your car - When we left OZ (we're originally from the UK via Saudi Arabia and OZ) we could'nt sell the car for love nor money so decided to bring the car to Cyprus....Big problems started then we took the car to the export agent to put it in the container along with our boxes at or around cease work on the Thursday, plates came off OK, but too late to take the plates back to the Motor licencing people in Perth So not a problem (or so we thought) to drop them in on the Friday...That's when our problems started as WA was on Public Holiday that day so we could'nt de-register the car and get aforementioned export licence also our flight to Doha was early Monday morning so handing plates in was out of the question...So my sister in law handed them in on the Monday and was told 'We need to see the car before we can issue an export licence'...The car/container was bobbing on the 'Oggin by this time so that wasn't an option...What followed was exasperating and very time consuming, involving letters to the Motor Licencing people in Perth, copies of paperwork acknowledging that the car was no longer in Oz (didn't help), multiple letters from our Solicitor here in Paphos stating it was a knackered old Nissan and NOT a Ferarri etc etc - which got the car and our posessions into Cyprus legally but that then caused problems as the car is unique in being an 1800 rather than the stock 1300/1500 cc model and according to Gwenny she'd only dealt with the import of one car from Oz in 15 years or so. Anyhow, as I said, it's all sorted now and we blend in with the locals!! I've been wanting to get this story off my chest for the last six weeks or so (now it's sorted) and it should be a cakewalk!!

Cheers,

Dave, Paphos


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Phew, must be a big relief to have it sorted at last.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

*Gwennys Red Tape*

Absolutely!

I find it amazing that Gwenny does everything to a fixed price, our car did push the boundaries as far as cost is involved...at the end of the whole escapade I had no idea about how much it would cost - I expected an astronomical sum but it worked out at under 200 euros (I think), Kathy tried to give me the change ( 25 euros or thereabouts) but I could'nt take it.....Beyond the call 0f duty springs to mind!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes Gwenny saves a lot of stress and dosnt charge the earth. I know a lot of people prefer to do it themselves and save the money but it is worth every penny IMO. It is stressful enough moving to a new country and if you can save yourself some of the hassle it makes it much easier. When we moved here almost 11 years ago we knew no one and this forum didn't exist ( I don't think) so we had no one to advise us. We found out about Gwenny and we were really grateful for all she did for us.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Gwenny & Kathy deserve Damehoods...The time they spent going back & forth to all the various departments must mean they ended up well out of pocket - in my case for sure!!


----------

